
Latest DevOp Blogs, Boards and Books to Check Out Today - opHASnoName
https://medium.com/@ophasnoname_44358/latest-devop-blogs-boards-and-books-to-check-out-today-8bfd1c343007#.q6zyxbm4y
======
opHASnoName
just added your suggestions, thanks.

------
gk1
Another great blog: [http://highscalability.com](http://highscalability.com)

------
mocko
It's not a blog, board or book but I find
[http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/) to be worth
following.

------
empath75
Also, the devops and hangops slack teams. I'd probably say those two and
hacker news by themselves helped me get a promotion.

~~~
lwhalen
I'm on hangops, where does one get an invite to the devops slack team?

~~~
mwpmaybe
I found this[0] one and this[1] one. Not sure which one the GP is referring
to.

0\. [https://devopsengineers.com](https://devopsengineers.com)

1\. [https://devopschat.co](https://devopschat.co)

